# Let’s talk



## 349048 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi guys new here and looking to get and give support thru a very hard time


----------



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jessie W said:


> Hi guys new here and looking to get and give support thru a very hard time


----------



## RKS72 (Apr 5, 2021)

I joined less than 24 hours ago, welcome.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Jessie W said:


> Hi guys new here and looking to get and give support thru a very hard time


Hey Jessie! If that is your picture, you want to replace it with an avatar or something and if you are using your real name, you will want a site name to preserve your anonymity.

Hope you find good help here.


----------



## So Married (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome, you will find many here willing to help out.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome, there are some great people here!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Jessie W said:


> Hi guys new here and looking to get and give support thru a very hard time


Tell us more. You will get every opinion and every view imaginable. It's all good.


----------

